# Are Kef IQ90 any good for home audio?



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm looking to replace 25 year old big Yamo 385D speakers for something smaller. Pure based on looks and reputation my eye fell on the Kef IQ90 series. I still have to go in store to listen to them. The line will be phased out in the next few weeks so I might get good pricing on them.








Any experience/opinions on them? I found an online frequency responce that looked quite good...


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

I listened to these and found them a bit harsh in the highs. The series above them (XQ40) seemed much more mellow/balanced. But there is quite a big gap in price (2x as much).


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I would try and listne to some Jamo and compare the two. I actualy prefered the Jamo (cannot remember model number) over the IQ90s. The Jamo were cheaper as well.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

My current speakers are 25 year old Jamo's so I'll give them a chance, thanks!


----------

